# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 9



## Martha Moo

New home ladies


happy chatting and bubble blowing  

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

LOL  50  pages was a bit long to look through!


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL I dont think id look through all 50, 10 would be my max i think


----------



## suemac38

Hi to all just thought i would say hi on the new thread.

Sue XX


----------



## ZoeP

Em, have a great Anniversary tomorrow hun.  Sorry to hear you still have your cold, hopefully it will clear soon.

Bubbles looking good.  I'll get you back up to them 7777's soon Ann Marie,

Take care all 
Zoe xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Zoe

have blown you 100 to help you to your 777 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

thanks Ann Marie, blown you some as well, someone must have been helping me cos they went up fast lol


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL  Thanks Zoe xx


----------



## kizzymouse

hi girls, I love this thread!!

Can someone bump me up to 1777 please!! need the lucky triple 7's for test day      

anyone want me to blow them some bubbles just ask! I'd be happy to!!  

Zoe, I blew up your bubbles to 1777 hope thats ok


----------



## ZoeP

thanks Kizzy, I've upped your bubbles as well.  Good luck with your 2ww, I'll try and get you up to 7777 by your test date            

xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Help!!!! whats happened to my bubbles!!!


----------



## ZoeP

i only just upped them to 777 cos they'd moved again grrrrrrrrr, i'll do em again, why do people change them.  You'll be up to 77,777 at this rate haha xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, maybe its nto so bad someones blowing them if they get to 77777, now thatd be cool!  LOL
thanks hunnie xxxx
I would blow you sum but i dont want to spoil your number.. let me know if you want sumthough!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

thanks Ann Marie, I'm fine with them as long as they end in 77, i do like 777 but if you notice em not ending 77 can you up them for me please.  Thanks.  I wonder how long yours will stay on this 777 lol xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

will keep an eye on them for you hun.

oh how do you manage to blow so many bubbles so fast?

Ann Marie xxxxxxx

ps  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeP

just keep clicking lol, a bummer sometimes if I click to 778 by accident, have to go up another thousand, thats probably why I got so fast at it.


----------



## ikklesmiler

blimey!  i think the reason i have a prob clicking so many is that i have a laptop with a stupid touchpad... maybe i need to find a mouse for it!!!


----------



## ZoeP

omg I definitely couldn't do it on a laptop, when I'm on my parents laptop I don't blow bubbles cos i'd have a mare.  I play lots of games online as well so if I got myself a laptop (which is what I want) then I'd definitely need to get a mouse.


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, i will be searching out that mouse tommorow and blowing you 1000 bubbles!! xxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

You don't have to send me so many.  I feel like I have loads already.  When I joined this thread I only had 40 bubbles lol.

The new mouse my parents got last weekend was £9.99  from Robert Dyas, it has a lead that you plug into the usb port.  The previous one they had was a cordless, for £20.00 in argos but it stopped working after a few months.  I think Jack might have accidentally thrown it   lol.  I prefer the new one they have though, and it glows different colours, so I think they are actually after enticing Jack toward it.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

happy anniversary Em!

Off to cambridge tonight...tomorrow I hit the shops!


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks so much for the bubbles, now I have  triple 7!! Yipee!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

see toldya this was a good place to be.

How you doing today?


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks for showing me the thread!!

I'm fine, took ages to get to sleep last night, was imagining both scenarios bfn and bfp, find bfp harder to imagine mind!  
Will know soon,


----------



## kizzymouse

someone has messed with my bubbles after you lovely ladies got me to a triple 7, this day is getting worse!


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Em,










Love Tina xx

PS all bubbles are looking good


----------



## kizzymouse

mine arent looking good, help!!


----------



## suemac38

Hi all happy Friday

Em hope you have alovely day today.

Kizzymouse i have put you on a 77 i will try to get you back on 777 once i have finished my housework this was just a wee break  


Hope all is well

Love Sue XX


----------



## Livelife

Hello i've been guided here by kizzymouse due to our mutual obsession with bubbles!
I've put you on 2007 as it's yr year!
I test on Thu so lots of luck needed.

Christine x


----------



## Tina xx

Sue, think I was helping you get Kissymouse to a 77       I wondered why it didn't take long     

Tina xx


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks sue

Hiya christine, I'm gonna get you up to 777 chick right now!!


----------



## Livelife

Thank you- are we really sad!!
What are you up to today? Are you feeling better?


----------



## kizzymouse

there you go christine xx


----------



## kizzymouse

had two choc eclairs hee hee, feel better, was meant to visit my best friend she has two lil uns Connie is nearly 3 and Corin is 7 months but I cancelled cos I felt so crappy this morning   She phoned up and gave me a good talking to  

she said only had implantation bleed with connie, had cramps etc, she said I could be moody due to rise in hormones cos they have implanted, or could just be evil pessaries!!   

so I will go get dressed and showered and go do something fun - and stop obsessing about bubbles hee hee     

How r u ?


----------



## Livelife

I'm starting to obsess about lack of implantation bleeding- it's ridiculous. I've convinced myself it's BFN. Organised a boozy day out in a couple of weeks I'm so sure. Just can't imagine anyone ever telling me I'm pregnant.


----------



## kizzymouse

I know exactly how you feel Christine, when you've never been pregnant you cant imagine it


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kizzy I have "blown" you some in order to help out whoever else is trying to get you to a 777 but will stop now and let them finish off.

Welcome Christine!  I dunno we have people panicking about no implantation bleeding and those panicking about having implantation bleeding...... Just to let you know I have never had implantation bleeding.... if that helps!!!!

Dunno if I said already (cant keep up) but happy anniversary Em x)


----------



## kizzymouse

happy anniversary Em, this thread is so nice  

thanks so much for the bubbles ladies I'm back on triples!!


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Ladies

Sorry not posted for a while!

777'd Kizzy, think I remember you from the IUI threads, best of luck with the tx  

Happy anniversary Em.

Hi Christine, best of luck with testing.


Ahh EBW it was you,helping blow bubbles, thank you!  When I sussed someone was helping, I kept leaving gaps, to make sure my one click didn't make two bubbles  

Louj x


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks Lou, I've cheered up now 777!!   

all bubbles seem fine now phew!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I usually stop 100 or so before and post to let someone carry on if there is more than one of us "at it"  

How are you lou?


----------



## Tina xx

Hey girls,

I need your help!!!! A girl called Buster has posted on peer support, she really wants to get her bubbles to a 7777 as this is her last IVF attempt. I have told her to post here and we will help her (hope you don't mind  ) Can anyone pop on to her thread and help me PLEASE!!! 

Tina xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi EBW

Better now, thanks hon, DH is pretty much made a full recovery, which is good.

Bloody postmen, drug prescription didn't arrive so will not start next IUI until November now!  Still probably better as gives DH more time.

How's everything going with you hon, all good I hope?  

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

flipping posties!!!  Its the important stuff that gets delayed but my bill came through yesterday for the gas meter ok!!! grrr

Im (or should I say we) are doing ok here thanks sometimes time seems to drag and sometimes I think its careering by..... x


----------



## ZoeP

cb, 

Good luck in your 2ww, I had no symptoms in mine, and never saw an implantation bleed.  

You're on 787 I'll blow you some more bubbles

Zoe xx


----------



## buster24

just wanted to pop on and thankyou for my lucky bubbles, hope no one messes with them.     
thankyou all.
well i am having donor for my sister this time,TX # 6 praying this is the one as i jsut cant afford mentally and financially to do any more, we go back up on the 19th to see how many follicles we have fingers crossed there are loads and all good grades, and even more fingers crossed that these younger juicyer follies give me a HUGE BFP


----------



## ZoeP

sorry to hear you have been through so many tx's Buster,  Sounds like you have an amazing sister.  I hope you get your BFP this time            

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## SuziT

Gool uck Buster, hopefully 6 is the lucky one!!! 

Another early riser Zoe 

anyway want to beg some bubbles please, currently on the 2ww with my surrogate.  We test tomorrow again and am really getting nervous   We have been trying for 6 months so hopefully are bound to hit it lucky one of these times. Wish I had of found this thread earlier!!!

will return the favour with bubbles, not greedy, just a few would do


----------



## buster24

goodluck nicolat got you started up to 77 finger now numb sure soem of the other girls will be along soon to get you even more, wishing you all the luck in the whole wide world


----------



## SuziT

thanks Buster, you are a star    Sorry about the sore finger!!!!  Really hope this is our time   As my mum used to say to us, whats for you will not go by you 

will let you know - have a good day, whatever you are doing.  I'm heading into town for some retail therapy!!.  

Nicky


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls..... 

Can anyone please help me bump my bubbles up, i would really like to be at "777" before my EC next week!!.  I have previous history with ovarian cysts so need lots of luck for it not to happen again.... 

Thanks Girls.....xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Tracy, theres a few 2 get you going, well be back later 2 do some more, hard work this blowing  bubbles 

good luck for next week - hope all goes to plan xx

Nicky


----------



## ikklesmiler

There u go Tracy  777
good luck honey

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Nicky, got you to 277, will keep adding bubbles until you get to 777 (sore finger - I'm on my laptop  )

Tina xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Ladies

777'd you Nicolat best of luck  !

Best of luck to you too Buster  !

Louj x


----------



## kizzymouse

someone has messed my bubbles up again after all you ladies hard work. 
Can someone please sort me thanks


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Kizzy, Sonny and Cher 777'd you. 

I am now suffering from RSI  

Louj x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks so much Lou, why do people change them? Didnt think there was any   on this site, unless they dont realise we are 7 freaks!! 

thanks so much hun


----------



## Tracyxx

Thankyou....Thankyou....Thankyou......   

I Love you all!!!!!  

It's amazing what a few bubbles can do, some people reading these posts must think we are all mad   

Love you all
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi tracy, my DP thinks I am mad, I keep telling him about my bubbles and he really thinks I've lost the plot hee hee


----------



## Tracyxx

kizzymouse said:


> Hi tracy, my DP thinks I am mad, I keep telling him about my bubbles and he really thinks I've lost the plot hee hee


  i know what you mean kizzy.......

I wouldn't dare tell my O/H about my bubbles, he already thinks i'm mad enough spending all day on here so i don't want to give him any reason to say he's right!!.....


----------



## kizzymouse




----------



## SuziT

oh my god where did all these bubbles come from, feel quite emotional 

cant thank you all enough, this has to be a good sign for tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed.

good luck to everyone  

Nicky


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck hun xx


----------



## ZoeP

Good luck for testing tomorrow Nicky, I hope you get your BFP    

Zoe x


----------



## SuziT

thanks Kizzy, you too 4 next week.


----------



## Livelife

Good luck for tomorrow Nicky.      

Christine x


----------



## SuziT

thanks Christine & Zoe, it is great to have so much support.

One benefit of this 2ww is that I can have a few glasses of wine while I wait for the end result 

My niece (surrogate) has told me not to expect any good news tomorrow as she hasn't felt a thing.  She has 3 other kids so I suppose she knows what she is talking about   Well, I suppose theres always next month

I'll be back, take care everyone and be good 

Nicky x


----------



## buster24

hi girls i am in a terrible state crying and everything  someone has changed my bubbles, how could they be so cruel, is there anything i can do to get them back to 7777, i even wrote dont touch my bubbles            
kim xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Kim, it happens to us all the time, I dont know if they are being cruel or just not paying attention  

How can we help? Want it on triple 7's at the end? I have to go out but will come back later and check xx


----------



## buster24

wonder if the mods can change it back, we dont have time now to get to 77777 so need it to go back.
    
i know its stupid but now iam like this is a bad omen.
kimxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

go into tech support and ask them they may just help (they did for me ages ago but may be getting too many requests to do this).

We definitely need a freezing bubbles facility.


----------



## suemac38

Wow!!!!!

This thread has got busy i can't keep up.

Hello to all our new members & a warm welcome.

Here is to lots of lucky 7's & lots of BFP's !!!!

    

Love Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Christine you are on an 8 but im not touching incase you wanna ask on the tec support to put it back for you


----------



## kia

can someone end me in 7 please


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there is a 77 for now but I think we can try and get you up to a 777...can someone help me I have to get back to work in a mo....


----------



## sallyanne1

There ya go 777


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks sallyanne for that, knew someone would do it for kia

How are you today hon?


----------



## kia

Thank you  

I've got another scan on Wednesday so this might be the bit of extra luck i need, i had a scan on Friday and my lining was too thin and I've got no nice size follies just lots of cysts  

Thanks again


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck for scan Kia, GO FOLLIES GO GO GO        GO FOLLIES GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW im so tired today. I cant sleep once i get into bed then i dont want to get up in the morning lol. Im trying my hardest not to drop off now coz dd is at nursery coz i wanna sleep tonite


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I could sleep now for hours and hours.....


----------



## kia

Sleep?? what's that?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

exactly, cant remember just know I feel like I could....


----------



## buster24

thankyou everyone my bubbles are back to 7777 than god, please wish here was a way that no one could move them, i am happy again now. has anyone been on progynova......... i hae been on its since last wed and am feeling so bloated, the way i felt when i was stimming as iff the follicles were huge,
speak soon thanks who ever fix my bubbles.
kim xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Just seen we have a new home!

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Livelife

I test on Thu. Can anyone help me get a triple 7. It may take some time.

Christine x


----------



## SuziT

omg there is def. something in the bubbles, we got our bfp .  early days but very hopeful.

thank you all, If you don't mind I would like to stay!!!

good luck everyone else 

Nicky xx


----------



## kizzymouse

WOW!!!! Congratulations hun, so pleased for you xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Christine, I'll help you if you help me too hun, it may take time too - 300 bubbles and I'll be 7777!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Christine i will help you get up to 777....xx


----------



## kizzymouse

sorted christine, eek my index finger hurts now!!


----------



## kizzymouse

tracy I've done it!!!! Ta though


----------



## Kamac80

Congrats nicky!

Kate xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Kizzy, i was helping you, but i stopped blowing when it got to 771 just incase it went over....


----------



## kizzymouse

Thought it went fast hee hee, thanks hun xxx  

Can you ladies have a go at bumping me up to 7777, need it for test date xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Kizzy i will help hunny but you need another 3000 bubbles so it might take a while, do you want me to start?....


----------



## kizzymouse

Ooops I cant count, just leave them its fine at least I've got triple 7's!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Ok, but if you change your mind let me know i'm sure between us all we could get you up to 7777....


----------



## kizzymouse

I'll wait until there's loads of people on here then, or you'll get a very sore finger!!   

thanks hun x


----------



## ZoeP

Congratulations on your BFP Nicky, I was looking for your news today.  You must be on  


I'll click some bubbles for a little while ladies, to help get you up to your 7777 before test day

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks so much for whoever is blowing bubbles as we speak xxx


----------



## ZoeP

oops kizzy I just went over 1 bubble   can you get a mod to take one off.  Sorry.


----------



## ZoeP

someone else must have been blowing at the same time cos it went up more as well, no wonder they shot over.


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks girls so much for your kind efforts I will ask the mod to take the extra 10 off, wow you are all stars xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*everyone looking good *


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh WOW 7777, thanks so much everyone, and to mod for fixing them!

I hope and pray no-one changes them or I will    


thanks so much


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicky

congrats on the 

All bubbles are looking fine and dandy

Em


----------



## Tracyxx

Kizzy i'm glad you have your 7777 before test day, i'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending you tons of positive vibes for that  ......   

Tracyxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bubbles looking mighty good....

petition maybe required to enable us to freeze bubbles, at least at specific times what do you think?


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh My! that would be brilliant, a bubble freezing facility for testing etc would be great!!

Mod, whaddya think? I dont want bubbles to move now!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

we have been asking for this for a while.  Maybe the multiple requests to tech support to sort out bubbles may force their hand


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i think this has been asked before and isnt possible

I may be wrong though

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicky congratulations hun well done      

Everyone looks fine


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hmmmmm not possible huh?!...therefore there needs to be someone in charge at teccy support that will deal with requests to get people back to their 7's!  They had a bubble bursting session some time ago (hope mentioning that means we dont get another one that was scary) where people could burst bubbles....perhaps they could set it up so mods had a facility to burst peoples bubbles back down....?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ebw

mods dont have the facility to change bubbles only blow them 

If you ask a mod they can enlist the bubblemonsters help to put u back

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

excellent excellent......!


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Everyone

I havent forgetten you all but im kinda busy right now 

Chris


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*congrats on the BFP nicolat! Woo hoo! *


----------



## TwiceBlessed

nicolat sorry I missed your post all this concentrating on bubbles

....CONGRATS


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

All looks good!

Louj x


----------



## kizzymouse

Bubbles present and correct xx


----------



## suemac38

help please someone has mucked with them again   

Love Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

sue I bumped you up to a double 7 is that ok or want more hun?


----------



## suemac38

thankyou very much kizzymouse a double 7 is fine thanks  as long as i have 2 i am happy  

Whereabout is Bonny Scotland?? We spend alot of time up there my dh's family is from Kirkintilloch...not sure if i have spelt right  

Love Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

No worries sue,

I live in south west scotland - dumfries & galloway - near gretna green   

think Kirkintilloch is much further up


----------



## suemac38

Ah yes closer to England end.

We got married in Shieldhill Castle in Biggar which was an amazing area i so love Scotland i had never been up there until i met my Dh 6 years ago & now we spend neary every holiday up there.

Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

lovely wedding pic


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou it was such a great day i did not stop smiling.

Here's to sonny & cher     

Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks sue


----------



## ikklesmiler

Good Luck for testing Kizzy!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks hun, still dont know if I'm brave enuff yet!!  

Cant imagine seeing a positive!  

Hopefully my lucky 7's will work


----------



## ZoeP

Ann Marie blown you some bubbles, can't remember what you were on but they were a mess lol.

Can people please help me get CB up to 7777, she is testing on Thursday, she is on page 2 of this thread.  I have just blown her a thousand but my hand is really aching so gonna stop blowing for a while, will be back later to blow some more.

Good luck with testing tomorrow Kizzy, not long to go now

Zoe x


----------



## SuziT

good luck Kizzy for whenever you test.  bubbles worked for me and I don't have as many as you!!!.  I am sending you the luck of the Irish.  If I knew what to do I would put an irish leprechaun here for luck as well!!!  

Nicky

ps thanks again everyone for your congrats.  really appreciated.  You lot are great.


----------



## kizzymouse

I've blown a few more, lets get Christine to 7777


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

all bubbles looking good



ZoeP said:


> Can people please help me get CB up to 7777, she is testing on Thursday, she is on page 2 of this thread. I have just blown her a thousand but my hand is really aching so gonna stop blowing for a while, will be back later to blow some more.
> 
> Zoe x


have blown 200 to cb would do more but soooo tired tonight

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Got christine on 5777 now, will try and do more tomorrow xx


----------



## ZoeP

only 1000 more to go for cb now, I've just blown her another thousand as well.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

right I have just blown Christine 1000 bubbles and have rsi......


----------



## gogo

thankyou soooo much ladies for keeping an eye on my bubbles!! I got my       this morning!!! we are sooo happy but cautious coz of past history, we walking arround grinning!!  . Thankyou so so much, and can you keep an eye on my bubbles for the next 8 months please   , and I will too, love you all!!!


----------



## buster24

gogo and nic congratulations on your BFP i think tthese bubbles have very magic qualities, let hem work for me to     
kim xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Bubbles didnt work for me girls BFN  

So happy for you though gogo


----------



## TwiceBlessed

agh my bubbles and I know you cant get a 77777.....

Have asked our lovely mod Em to help me out...and get the techies to sort them......they have been like that for months on a 7777 how could someone be so nasty?!


----------



## buster24

kizzy         
kim xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kizzy I posted on "gogowatch" thread, gutted for you hon. x


Many thanks to the bubble monster for putting back my bubbles!


----------



## SuziT

congratulations gogo -  I hope everything goes well for the next 8 months.  We are only a few days ahead of you and still can't quite believe it is happening.

kizzy -  really sorry to read your post - take care.

Nicky x


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning girls

Kizzy I have posted to you elsewhere sweetie sending you and dh a big 

Gogo fantastic news on your 

Enjoy it sweetie

EBW glad that you have your bubbles back  

Everyone is looking fine and dandy

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Gogo congrats hun


----------



## Kamac80

gogo congrats hun.

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Livelife

Thanks girls for my bubbles. I hope and pray they bring me luck tomorrow. I'm having a big wobble today and convinced it is BFN. I'm all cried out and haven't even done a test yet.

Christine xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Ladies

Kizzymouse sending you lots of   cyber  hon.

Gogo congrats on your BFP  , best wishes for a healthy 8 months!

I blew bubbles for Christine last night too, looks like we were all busy.

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Christine

Best of luck for tomorrow hon.  

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi Christine....

do we need a "Christine watch" thread....?  Hang in there


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

just to let you know i hadmy bloods done today,not sure of the nurses namebut she was brilliant, first time i havnt got a massive bruise!!!!!!!!!, infact i have no bruise!!!!

right now for the news.....  the cut off date for tx is ----if you havnt started stimming by 26th november then you willhave to wait until jan to start tx, basically with me this means that my bloods have to back within 2/3 weeks, then i have to be matched quick, IF this happens i willjust make it, but if the bloods take more time (the chromosonal can take up to 6 weeks!) then i will be waiting til jan.

so girlies, lets hope my bloods r back soon! i have to start pill on this af just incase.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## kizzymouse

for you ann marie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thank you hun

good luck with testing!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Still negative for me!!

I'm ok thought, accepted it, will go again for round two when hossie say i can 

good luck to you all, and dont worry I'm not leaving this threadxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kizzy thinking of you.

Christine- any news?

Ann Marie- hoping your bloods come back soon hon and you get an "earlier" start.  2 months is a heck of a long time isnt it in FF terms.  I remember in January being told I needed surgery before I could start another tx and feeling like I would have to wait forever.... x

Think bubbles looking good just gonna check


----------



## Livelife

It's BFN. Absolutely devastated.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

saw your post on gogowatch thread hon.  Gutted for you  xx


----------



## Guest

i know i have deserted you all for a while but please can some one help me? im ringing the clinic at 11;45 to see if any of my 3 embies have defrosted before hopefully having et at 2.
can someone end my bubbles in a 7 pleeeeeeease?

i promise i will come back and be very generous     

love maz xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

theres 200 odd to get you started hon....now on a 77 perhaps we can get you to a triple 7 between us.

Good luck xxx


----------



## ZoeP

Kizzy and CB, so sorry that you got BFN, thinking of you xx

Congratulations gogo, you must be on  

Maz, good luck with your phone call, bumped your bubbles up

Take care all
Zoe xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

Kizzy and CB posted to you both elsewhere so very sorry  

Maz  stranger, see the girls have sorted your bubbles for you  for the call everything crossed for a successful defrost and a smooth ET

Ann Marie hpe the bloods come back in time so you can squeeze treatment in this year 

zoe, ebw and anyone i missed 

Love Emxx


----------



## ZoeP

ooooooo Em your dating scan tomorrow.  Enjoy seeing your little bubs again hun

Take care
Zoe x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Zoe

Have to say i do feel nervous about this tomorrow 
Probably because a FF lost  her lil  one this week she was a few days behind me in dates and a friend who was due same date as me lost her little one on monday    

I am sure everything is ok but i feel so bad for the 2 ladies who lost their lil ones this week

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em I know how you feel .

A lady who I cycled with last year (who mc the same time as me in November 06) got pg a week after me this time and lost her little one again the same time period as before. Each story I read of a loss brings it all back and frightens me all over again. 

It is so hard to cope with but you have to concentrate on YOU and this pgy hon x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Em

It WILL be fone honey.

Ann Marie xxxx             

Ann Marie xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em stop worrying ( says her who posted on peer the night before mine   ) your little bean will be fine hunni


----------



## suemac38

Em

Good luck for tommorrow everything will be fine. XXX  


Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

thanks for the good wishes

I have got some pain this afternoon evening in my hip 

I think it may be adhesions (scar tissue) I expected it but not quite so soon as this though so the appt is perfectly timed in that respect as will see midwife there tomorrow and probably the consultant as well

Am sure all is well with bubs

Am having an early night so will post tomorrow afternoon when i get back appt is 930

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Em

Best of luck for tomorrow hon, I'm sure everything will be fine and like you say it's perfect timing for you to get reassurance.

Louj x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

Got some good news.....check out this thread!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117311.0


----------



## ZoeP

awwww Em,  sorry that you are worrying.  I was a worrier as well, although I suppose it is only natural.  I'm sure everything will be fine and your bubs will be waving at you tomorrow.  

Wow Rhonda, thats amazing news.  Well done!!!, just as well they do a routine PG test before surgery.  Enjoy your pregnancy.  Do you know how far along you are?

Zoe x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em best of luck today hon you will be fine!

Rhonda I am so very pleased for you, congrats....!!!!!!

Right must check the bubbles situation...

(by the way I found out mine were changed by a well meaning ff'er not a nasty one!!!)


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, thank you all so much. it seems (again) that lucky 7 wasnt lucky for me, none of my embies survived so thats it for us, no more money=no more chances.

all your bubbles are ok at the min but i will keep checking back and bumping up as needed 

love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

maz honey I am so very sorry to read your post. Nothing I can say I know. Thinking of you hon and sending you a big big


----------



## brownowl23

Em 

Dont panic I had pains in my hips quite bad at your stage its the round ligaments stretching and radiating pain. I know its hard to say but relax and enjoy your pg it will be over oh so quickly.

Chris


----------



## ikklesmiler

Oh Maz!!        
im so sorry hun.
hope it turns out theres is somehow you can try again.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Maz i am so sorry to read this news.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Maz

just catching up on the threads

So sorry to read your news sweetheart

sending a big 

love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz hunni im so sorry       I do hope that you will find the money in the new yr to try again hun you so deserve it


----------



## ZoeP

Maz, sorry to hear that your frosties didn't survive the thaw      

Zoe xx


----------



## ZoeP

Hi Em,

How did your scan go?  I bet your baby has changed so much already.  I remember the 12 week scan being the one where Jack looked like a baby.

I hope your pains have gone as well.  I also had pains, I don't know if in the same area, but low down and both sides, I was told that it was my ligements loosening and everything beginning to stretch a little.

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## SuziT

maz really sorry it didn't work, you are in my thoughts, take care 

Nicky x


----------



## suemac38

So sorry to hear your new Maz hope something works it's self out. Take Care XX

Em how did the can go??

Hi to everyone else all have a nice weekend.

Love Sue XX


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Maz I'm so very sorry hun   I've been keeping an eye on your tx after you were turned down for egg sharing and so hoped you'd be lucky with your frosties.

Really hope you and dh can find a way forward to your dream, please don't give up.

Big hugs, Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Maz hun I am so sorry. I know you are devestated but dont give up yet, one day you will get your dream. I'm so sorry. xxxxxx

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

morning ladies

oh my

Sally u were on a 6
maria, ann marie and kate you were on single 7s

have put all on 77

everyone else was looking ok

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

thank you honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thanks Em


----------



## *kateag*

Oh ta Em!! Been a long time since I even checked my bubbles!!

Glad the scan went well hun!!! Hope bubs was waving away to you!!!! Great news on the puppy as well!!

Maria hunny!!!!! Not long to go!!!!! Damn it! You gonna be shopping without me!!!
xxx


----------



## Livelife

Maz so sorry to hear your news.

it's now 2 days since my BFN and I feel like my heart is breaking. How do you get over this. I want to feel happy again.


Christine x


----------



## SuziT

Christine -  
time is a great healer take care
Nicky xx


----------



## kizzymouse

somebody has messed with mine and christine's bubbles  

Christine, have pm'd you honey,


----------



## Livelife

Kizzy got you back to a double 7- not as good as a quadruple I know!

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse

did the same for you, not that the 7777 did us any good chick eh?

Might revert to my other lucky number 3 for next time!!


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im on a 7778 can the bubble monster people please help me.......


----------



## kizzymouse

there you go hun xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks hon...

Em or anyone else can you get the techy people to put me back on a 7777??


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em you were on a 778 so have 77d you

in fact a lot of us that were on 777s or 7777s seem to be back to 77s now.....


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok at the moment.

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya girlies


Hope you are all well this week can someone please help someone has meesed with my bubbles again  

I have my appointment tow weeks today & need all the help i can get.

Thankyou

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

i have 77'd you

Em


----------



## suemac38

Thanks very much Em

Hope you are well.

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi sue

blown you 100bubbles to try to get you to a 777, willblow more later 

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Sue, there another 100, sorry have to get back to work 

all the best for your next appointment

Nicky x


----------



## suemac38

Thanks very much Ann marie & Nicky.

Love Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

100 more for sue


----------



## ikklesmiler

have blown you the 300 to get you to 777 honey

ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Sue, logged on to do another session of bubble blowing but Ann Marie has beat me to it!!! 

Does anyone know how to add a ticker to my profile .  Can't get the hang of it at all!

Nickyx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Ann marie

you were on a 00 blew you to a 77 but went over so put you bak to next 77

Nicky if you click on one of our tickers (depending on what kind of ticker you want) and make your ticker, then copy and paste the BB code into your signature box, click on profile, then forum profile information and scroll down to the signature box

Em


----------



## suemac38

Thanks very much again Ann marie & Nicky your fingers must be aching!!

Nicky i will have a look as i was thinking of putting one on here soon. So if i work it out will let you know.

have a nice evening everyone.

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Em xxx


----------



## suemac38

EBW1969 just noticed you helped me aswell thnaks very much hun.
Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

All looking good!

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## SuziT

thanks Em, success at last with my ticker 

Sue:  its easy when you know how!!,  Em's instruction were spot on.

Nicky x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

I've 77'd you, you were on a 9!  

Louj x


----------



## brownowl23

everyone is lookiong good.
EM I cant believe your 12 weeks already.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em is 12w??!! Wow congrats!!!where did that time go??!!  Your pgy is going quicker than mine is hon.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

help please bubble monster I am on a 9...............................  

Cant blow them for people myself today as I am at home and my laptop doesnt play bubbles....


----------



## kizzymouse

got you back to a double 7 chick, sorry cant do more at work!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks hon, I have requested the bubble monster to put me back on a 7777 but this is great until hopefully that happens.

Hope you are ok.

Im just gonna have some lunch and watch neighbours....sad huh...Im at home today.....


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope you get them sorted, maybe the bubble monster would put me back on 7777, though it might be asking too much.
Wish we could freeze our bubbles!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

kizzymouse said:


> Hope you get them sorted, maybe the bubble monster would put me back on 7777, though it might be asking too much.
> Wish we could freeze our bubbles!


Hi hun, am helping out here whilst Em is away for a couple of days, so will ask the Bubble Monster for you 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks bubble monster I luv you!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

hope everyones ok, the 7s are looking good xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24

i need help i am in a terrible state my first day of my 2WW and some one has gone and touched my bubbles, they have moved them up to 7778       , how can they be so cruel, i need to get it back, i have wrote in huge letter to leave them, oh theis is a bad omen i jsut know it, has anyone seen a mod about, i need it fixed
a very very sad K XXXXX


----------



## buster24

one of the mods is going to contact the bubble monster for me, i know this must to a rational person sound like madness which it is but that really really upset me this morning,
i need to be +ve for this 6th one,         
K XXXX


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi K

hope your bubbles get sorted soon hun
i think someone is watching this thread and for some spiteful reason they blow one bubble when we are on a good number
dont get upset by it hunny, it wont affect yr tx, just some idiot trying to be funny.

Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Kim sweetheart
the Bubble Monster will sort your bubbles out soon 

til then...

      

  

  

 

      

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX​


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Kim also sending you        

Hoping the bubble monster appears soon.  Mine were on a 17777 for months and they have already been rescued once....I am hoping mine get put back too and have put in a request....

Amazing how these things can mess up your day.....


----------



## Livelife

Hello fellow bubble obsessives

Haven't looked in for a few days as we've been to the lakes which was lovely.

Buster24 I really hope they put your bubbles back. It's weird how concerned and upset we get about them! Good luck on 2ww.   Do you think people really change them to be cruel or are some people just more rational about bubbles then we are?

Christine x


----------



## buster24

still waiting to get mine fixed hope it is soon as unrationally as it is, its really upsetting me,   
not sure if it is sabotage or not but i have in big letters please please dont touch my bubbles, i always read other girls and would never dream of clicking if the had said this, because as yous all know we become super stisious about loads of things during TX and i would never wont to upset anyone during there tx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Buster - I've put you back on 7     Good luck for testing!  

Oh god I've just read through the thread what a nasty thing to do


----------



## buster24

THEY ARE  RUINED AGAIN THATS ME BUBBLING AGAIN, WHY ARE PEOPLE DOING THIS


----------



## buster24

i am happy again they are sorted, so so very greatful.
thankyou
k xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can the bubble monster put me back on a 17777 as I am feeling very upset.  I have lost my orange wristband which I have been wearing since I started my tx and through my pgy to date....I havent taken it off and think it came off in a changing room yesterday. Its my lucky charm. 

Last year I had a lucky charm for my pgy and didnt wear it one day....the day I found out about my mmc.....

I know I am being neurotic but its coming up to a year since this happened and I feel pretty vulnerable as it is....


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi EBW
have asked the Bubble Monster for you hun 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Livelife

hooray Buster is back to 7777.

Please put EBW back to her 7s Mr/Mrs Bubble God


----------



## LoisLane

Hi EBW

Hon, I haven't worn my wristband, so if you pm me your more than welcome to it, I'll put it in the post.  

Louj x x x


----------



## kizzymouse

bubble monster you got me back to 7777, now someone has changed it AGAIN!!!

help!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all

Thanks for asking the bubble monster for me.  Hoping they help me out soon....

Maybe we ought to "hire" an actual bubble monitor from this thread...who has bubble rights for changing them back/burstin .what do you think mods is it possible  Im happy to oblige...but would need a second in command!!!  Cant blow from my home computer....

Kizzy- so sorry your bubbles have messed up again...its a nightmare.

Lou thanks for the offer of the new wristband. Mel has very kindly put a new one in the post for me....so hopefully I will only be without one until tuesday evening....!!!   

Feeling a bit brighter tonight as have felt my beanie move again...dunno why I have to be so neurotic....Im just like that  I guess.

Lucky 7s all round


----------



## TwiceBlessed

now I am on an 80, it just gets worse on the bubble front.... 

and someone has messed up kizzy again....


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW and Kizzy

I have popped you both onto a 77

Unfortunately i only have the same powers for bubble blowing as yourselves

I am sure the bubble monster will sort you out once they have a mo

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks em we love you


----------



## LoisLane

Everyone looking ok.

EBW, glad your new wristbands sorted hon.

Louj x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hm replied to this and it went awol...lucky I copied it and can paste it back....

cant wait wristband may be waiting for me when I get home lol

Looking ok I think bubble wise.  Mine still arent back but at least I am on a 77 for now!

Off to big school (3rd tri) today, scary stuff..


----------



## TwiceBlessed

erm who put me on a 9?


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ebw

popped you onto a 77 someone spoilt it again   so popped u back to a 77 again!

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks Em.....

Someone doesnt like me today maybe!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all!!

I phoned the lister today and my 2nd HIV and CMV are back, both are fine. Just waiting for my chromosonal and cystic fib now, hopefully they will be back next week.....
They have contacted a potential recipient and are waiting for her to call them back.... ooooh its exciting now, its actually beginning to feel like its going to happen at last!!!

Also they said the side effects from this pill are normal (as you all told me too) and they are hoping to have me off it quite soon. So I will stick with it for now.        

Hope your all ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ann marie you were on a single 7 so have tripled you up.

Everyone else at least on a double I think...


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks very much xxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

just upped you up the next 1000 Ann Marie, not long until your treatment starts.  Does it mean you will be on the 2ww over Christmas?

EBW, upped you to 777, hope to get you back on a 7777 with a lil help from others.

If there was a bubble monitor who had authority to pop someone's bubbles at request, I'd be happy to help.

Sorry wasn't around for a while to help with bubbles. Didn't get much online time as Jack had laryngitis for a week and was really poorly, so my bedtime was his bedtime.  He's fine now though    

Take care all
Zoe x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks zoe...! Glad Jack is feeling better

Kate you were on a single 7....I went to 77 you and got trigger happy so ended up adding another lot so you are still on a 77


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hey Zoe!
Thanks very much hun!!
Yes if I start tx this year then my 2ww will more than likely be over xmas!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

You & me both Ann marie what an xmas presie we are getting!!

Hopefully Barts will give all clear next wendnesday & then it will be all systems go!!

Hope all are well lots of love Sue XX


----------



## Livelife

Hope your alcohol free xmas makes all your dreams come true!

Christine x


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, thanks Christine! it bloody better! after all ive been through the past 5 months i could do with a good drink at xmas, but am more than willing to hold off for a baby.

positive vibes for everyone xx                   

ann marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning all

Looking good except buster....can the bubble monster just burst one and get her back on a 7777 please


----------



## ikklesmiler

just phoned the clinic and was told all my bloods are back finally, and are all fine... just waiting for a nurse to callme now to tell me what happens next,i am already on pill, and a few days ago they were waiting for an answer from recipient......................  hope she has said yes!!!                 

am really excited now!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed




----------



## LoisLane

All looks good!

Louj x


----------



## ikklesmiler

got the call from the clinic this afternoon!!

I have been matched!!!!  and i start DR on 15th november!!!!!

im so excited!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well got to say it,my bubbles look parthetic compared to everyone else


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hi hon.

You have the 777 so thats a start!!

I cant blow from home and even I may have probs blowing 1000 when I get back to work on Monday....perhaps we could work to give you 100 at a time...you would be 77'ing for a while but it would eventually bump them up!

Ann marie- great news!


----------



## suemac38

Ann Marie thats fab news that you now have confirmation for starting. Everything is crossed for you.   

Can everyone keep me on 7's for my important meeting this wednesday as this should be me being giving me the go ahead to start mid november aswell. Wow i am getting excited!! sorry.......  

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

have blown you 100, will make sure you on 777 by wednesday hun

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Sue - got you onto 777 

Everyone else looking OK *


----------



## kizzymouse

why do people keep changing mine from 7777    I suppose 3 7's is better than nothing and I dont really need the luck right now


----------



## suemac38

Sorry that keep happening Kizzymouse  

Sparklequeen - thankyou very much.  

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

I am sure I keep losing LOTS of bubbles      
I really need good luck at the mo, and bubbles going down instead of up is scary.


----------



## wishing4miracle

i need more bubbles girls.want my af to come so i can get on pill and have a scan before christams and then jabs from jan.afew twinges but no af  

haley


----------



## SuziT

Congrats Ann Marie - hope all goes well  

Sue - good luck for Wednesday

Sparklequeen - good luck been following your story so far and really hope this is your time 

I am patiently waiting for our surrogates first scan - please let everything be ok.

hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

Nicky xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kizzymouse

I asked yesterday for your bubbles to be put back to a 7777

Nicolat hows it going hun

will pop u onto a 77 as your on a 9 

Emxx


----------



## SuziT

thanks Ems   I'm doing grand its my birthday today and I'm going to see Rod Stewart tonite   Seen my surro yesterday and she is doing great, feeling really sick so thats good   Can't wait for first scan, it is such an age away, but hopefully news will be good 

didn't notice my bubbles had changed,  thanks for getting me back to 77

hope everyone else is having a good weekend

Nicky xx


----------



## Livelife

Haley bumped you up a bit.

Hope AF is on the way.

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks so much Em xxx      

hope they stay that way!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

can someone help my bubbles please, I am having a wobbly day...



Thanks 
I'll check the rest of you out when I have posted this.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*aw EBW, im so sorry to see your news - a year today  Take some comfort in the lovely little lady youve got that cant wait to meet you soon. Will bump you up a bit xx*


----------



## suemac38

Sparklequeen someone has put you onto a 8 but i dont wat to touch it cos you might be able to get it back to7777

Someone has mucked mine up again & it is only two days to my important appointment couls someone please put me back on a 7 pretty please with flowers on it.

Everyone elses look ok.

Have an nice evening.

Lots of Love

Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

Have 77'd you, best of luck with your appointment.

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good...however was warned yesterday that using certain skills with pets increases your bubbles by one...could it be we are messing up our own bubbles....!!!


----------



## suemac38

Wow my appointment is tommorrow.....can't believe it is here!!!!! i will know the way forward then & will chill out more. Can all you lovley ladies keep an eye on my lovely bubbles tommorrow for me i need all the luck i can get.

Hope you are all ok


Love Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Sue xx


----------



## LoisLane

Sue

Best of luck tomorrow hon.  

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much Louj

Hope you are ok.

Love Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

I'm good thanks hon, although I now have a sore finger   

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

SUe

 for your appt tomorrow

      

love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Good luck sue!  I hope you can start straight away 

People keep getting me off a 7  Ive asked for them to be put back - i start on friday so need all the luck i can get!

Everyone looking good *


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

Thanks for all your kind words. Well my meeting has come & gone & i am having mixed feelings at the mo.   I am really happy cos i managed to loose my last 2lbs this week & they have agreed to fund my ivf on the pct cos i lost the stone they asked me to. so now i get my free go on the nhs!!! which is a great thing.......but they had told me that they would start straigth away but they have no spaces left on there schedule this month ^ & being nhs are not doing any next month so yes you got i have to wait until my first cycle in Jan   which is another 2 month wait. Ah.... i will be ok by the weekend i had just got quite ready for starting this month & am feeling deflated a bit but hey what will be will be.

Hope you are all ok

LOve Sue XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Sue - its great news they will fund you etc and if you wait a couple of months you can have a thoroughly enjoyable christmas and look forward to the new year - as thats the year you will be a mummy   It'll fly past hun - just you wait and see *


----------



## SuziT

Hi Sue, great news on your treatment.  January will be here before you know it!  You can enjoy christmas without any stress and have 2008 to look forward to.  I wish you all the best.  Congratulations on loosing 1 stone as well.  

Nicky xx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

That's excellent news hon, really happy for you.

Christmas will come around, before you know, which you'll enjoy and then off you go in January.

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi Sue...glad things are moving along for you.

Bubbles looking generally good although I am back on a single 7   Would appreciate a double at least if possible today please ladies.  Had cons appt yesterday was there 2.5 hours and have been called in for a growth scan this afternoon so good vibes appreciated...

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ebw-made yours end in 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bless you hayley hon.

Thinking of you x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW

hope the growth scan goes well this afternoon honey  

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Im on an 8!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Kate put you back on a 77

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

Hope you are all ok.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers sue

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

777'd you wishingforamiracle

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

777d you kate.

Hope all are well

Scan went well...all "on target" next one 12 December.


----------



## wishing4miracle

louj-ah thank you   everyone lookin good.x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks EBW

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hm someone has messed up hayleys bubbles can someone else put her back to at least a 77.  If I try Im gonna get caught as I have tons of work to do and people are HERE....


----------



## ikklesmiler

hayley someone put you on an 8 hun, ive put you to a 77  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ah thank you girls   all lookin good


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys!

I got a lot of catching up to do!!!

Just had to say congratulations to EBW on your pink one hun!  how lovely!! So pleased for you, especially as I remember very clearly your 2ww and subsequent worries following your BFP!

So glad it it all working out for ya hun

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Tracy hon bless you and thank you so much.  Sorry cant blow bubbles from home or I would have you on a better ending than a single 7 quicker than you could blink.  Will try and sort you out by Monday sometime when back at work....

Yep my 2ww was a bit of a "laugh" eh?

It is so very nice to have you back, Ive missed you x


----------



## ikklesmiler

EBW have put tracy on a 77 for you hun

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks hon, I will (if noone beats me to it) get you on a 77 on Monday....this computer crashes if I blow bubbles....


----------



## ikklesmiler

no worries hun... i got a few girlies that blow me bubbles so im sure someone will blow a few over the wekend       

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann marie

You were on a single 7 have 77'd you

Everyone else was on either a double or treble

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

thx em xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

All looking good!

Louj x


----------



## MissTC

Thanks for the bubbles Ann Marie 

Everyone else looking good this morning!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-your bubbles were on oo bumped them up for you. 

everyone else lookin good


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Hayley xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Tracey, how exciting is my Saturday nite , blew you 100 to get you started  on to a treble 7,  back tomorrow for more bubble blowing!!!

hope everyone has a good weekend.

Nicky xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

Have bumped you from  a single 7 to a double 

Everyone else was on ok on either a double or triple 

LoveEmxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks very much Em xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump-yours is ending in 6  will change it for you.

everyone else looking ok


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok someones messing with heffalumps bubbles now ending in 8!!!shall blow you some

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

hay someones blowing them with me


----------



## wishing4miracle

will have to wait a min to see whos doing it


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok now ending in 37


----------



## ikklesmiler

lol, sorry hayley was me! saw she was on an 8, and thought id bump her up, but then thought i was mis counting cos bubbles were moving up fast!  LOL

will leave you to get her on a 77

xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok will do


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok now 77


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, I reckon Ems got about 400 extra bubbles between us now  lol

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Hayley and Ann Marie

Thanks for sorting my bubbles girls

argh cant believe someones messed up my 777  

time for my bed will check in tomorrow

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Looking good on 77s or 777s

I have been told to watch out as if you use certain skills with your virtual pets it increases your bubbles by one......not sure what skills they are so my pets arent doing any now just in case....


----------



## ikklesmiler

Em

have blown you another 100, we will get you back to a 777 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

another 100 for em.


----------



## suemac38

Hi Em

Blowed you 300 so you are now on a triple 7. Need a rest now  

Everyone else looking ok.

Hope you all had a nice weekend.

LOve Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Oh bless you  for blowig me to a 777    

EBW on the pet thing its if you use the karma function and it says something like your pet smiles a karma smile increasing your karma by 1, it blows you a bubble  so i havent used it for weeks and weeks now!

Have woken up with another cold this morning and have a cold sore on my lip so feeling a bit grumpy

Dh is still in bed altho in defence hes on nights tonight so have left him there!

back later

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

So can I do garden dash and risky investments then?  Though a bit worried about the risky investments....


----------



## Martha Moo

Dont know about the first one

the 2nd one either steals or awards credits though so bubbles should be unaffected

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

alls good ladies


----------



## Tina xx

Hey girlies,

How are you all? Haven't been about lately so I'm having to read all posts   Hope you are all well.

Love Tina xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

all looking good.

need lots of bubbles.now got a scan next week to see whats going on and then maybe given something to take to bring on af.


----------



## LoisLane

All looking good!  

Louj x


----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah all good.lots of lucky 7s


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

Just bumped you back to a 77

Everyone else was on either a double or triple 

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

thank you heffalump


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi girls!!

Well I done my first DR injection tonight!!
It was quite funny, I was all ready to do it and went to stab the needle in,but just couldnt! I tried a couple more times but just couldnt do it, in the end i got all upset and asked dh to do it, I was saying to him, " just do it,dont do it slowly just do it!" I was about to shout at him to'bloody wellhurry up!' when i looked down and he had already done it!! I didnt feel a thing!!!!  I cant believe i didnt feel it at all!!!
I will have to try to do it myself tommorow night as fromsaturday he is at work til7pm so wont be here to do it!!
Im really nervous about doing it myself! I didnt realise it would be so hard! but at least i know now it doesnt hurt!!

I am sooooooo glad to be of that pill too!!

Hope everyones ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hello Ann Marie, 

Well done on the injection     I hope you are able to do it yourself tonight. I'm glad that it didn't hurt and hope that it stays that way for you. Good luck and I'm sending you loads of                            

Tina xx

P.S all bubbles ok xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

well done on last nights injection honey

      

Everyones looking ok

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Em and tina

Will be trying in an hour      

Ann marie xxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ann marie, hope injection went ok 

have a good weekend everyone else  

Nicky xx

ps  Our surrogate has her first scan not this monday, but next monday, starting to feel very nervous.  Hope all is ok and as it should be


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nicola

hope your surrogates scan goes well   

I done my injection tonight, me!  I done it myself this time, and it didnt hurt a bit  LOL
Ann Marie


----------



## SuziT

thanks Ann marie

well done 
see nothing to those injections!!!  take care


----------



## ZoeP

Hi Nicky, just bumped you up 300, enjoy your scan next week.

Ann Marie I didn't bump you up cos of all the 7's you're on.  Good luck with your tx, how exciting to be in the throes of it now    

take care all
Zoe xx


----------



## SuziT

thanks Zoe much appreciated.

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks Zoe hun,am hoping to stay on that number   

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120360.0

Happy chatting and lots of lucky 777's

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

ps the first poster that posts on the new thread not on a 777 i will blow to a 777!

Emxx


----------

